# Dark mode thread names - unread/read



## cstkl1

u need a oled phone.


----------



## Leonko

this is on desktop. its just cutout of screenshot.

I just noticed that someone pointed out this problem some time ago, still with no fix ;/








Unread Threads need better differentiation


The new theme is growing on me and my number one wish is still to have the latest and news section back but that has been said a million times so...... On dark theme I find it very difficult to see the difference between read and unread threads. It is definitely bold text when there are...




www.overclock.net


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Try lowering the contrast


----------



## Nikado7

I hate it too. Cant unread be red?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We can look into altering the color of the unread items. Red on black is not great on the eyes so we would have to look into another color I would imagine. @Overclock_Admin is this something we can do on a site by site basis or is this a platform wide alteration ?


----------



## Leonko

ENTERPRISE said:


> We can look into altering the color of the unread items. Red on black is not great on the eyes so we would have to look into another color I would imagine. @Overclock_Admin is this something we can do on a site by site basis or is this a platform wide alteration ?


thank you for you asnwer 

this maybe should help 








How to Contrast Background and Foreground Colors in Web Design


Proper color contrast improves a website's readability and usability.




www.lifewire.com





blue and orange color is fine for unread messages, i think.


----------



## Nikado7

Actually there is a folder icon next to the forums. If that were green when unread stuff was there I think that would make it pretty obvious. Green or red. I mean I didn't even realize those icons were there till I looked at it longer. Just nothing obvious at all about what is read and what isn't. Possibly even blue would be fine too. Ohhh make it the ocn blue flame for unread


----------



## Leonko

Nikado7 said:


> Actually there is a folder icon next to the forums.


what icon do you mean? this ? hover over it with your mouse


----------



## Nikado7




----------



## Leonko

yeah but this is for whole section, not for threads alone


----------



## ENTERPRISE

There is no reason we cannot put a unread icon next to thread titles which have new updates, such as a red closed envelope ?


----------



## Leonko

ENTERPRISE said:


> There is no reason we cannot put a unread icon next to thread titles which have new updates, such as a red closed envelope ?


would be best to change thread names. but anything to distinguish read/unread will be great


----------



## Leonko

del


----------



## Leonko

one and a half of month later, @ENTERPRISE @Overclock_Admin any progress ?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

We are currently testing a few options and methods to make this possible. At the moment, we are not ready for any major release of this feature on the forum, but there is a possibility of having this or a similar feature available in the future.

When we are able to roll out this or any other change, it will be posted in the release notes. 

Daniel


----------



## Leonko

ENTERPRISE said:


> There is no reason we cannot put a unread icon next to thread titles which have new updates, such as a red closed envelope ?


@Overclock_Admin this is just image icon change in database. nothing else. Just to distinguish read/unread messages for people with dark mode. ts like 5 minutes of work seriously ...

you dont even have to put new icons next to current. just replace current icon for unread messages with something more of a contrast


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Leonko said:


> @Overclock_Admin this is just image icon change in database. nothing else. Just to distinguish read/unread messages for people with dark mode. ts like 5 minutes of work seriously ...
> 
> you dont even have to put new icons next to current. just replace current icon for unread messages with something more of a contrast


While I would love to make the changes myself, this is something VS dev have to take care of. Hopefully it can be adjusted soon.


----------



## Leonko

@ENTERPRISE @Overclock_Admin this is over a year bump. Please do something about it. Read/unread thread name colors are disaster in dark mode.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will follow up with VS again on this and see if they have come to a decision on this.


----------

